# Pre paid debit cards



## DLC86 (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone use pre paid debits cards or any other type of account for their direct deposit??? I don't want to use my checking acct and wanted to know if there was any other type accts that can be used.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DLC86 said:


> Anyone use pre paid debits cards or any other type of account for their direct deposit??? I don't want to use my checking acct and wanted to know if there was any other type accts that can be used.


POST # 1/DLC86: UNCERTAIN. Another
Member or ten 
will Provide Guidance. 
Did You Remember ?

☆ ☆ " Please read the Partnership ☆ ☆
Agreement carefully. NEW DRIVERS
have ONLY 30 days in order to ☆ ☆ ☆
OPT-OUT of Binding Arbitration." ☆ ☆
https://uberpeople.net/posts/402925

This has been a Driver Service ALERT
from These Notable Members:
chi1cabby ...&...
Casuale Haberdasher.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

DLC86 said:


> Anyone use pre paid debits cards or any other type of account for their direct deposit??? I don't want to use my checking acct and wanted to know if there was any other type accts that can be used.


same here i don't for personal reasons use my bank (B of A)

Serve is the card i use for uber direct deposit..
https://serve.com/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

GF uses one of those for her Pay Up, Pal account. She sells jewellery on FeePay, so she needs a Pay Up, Pal account. In addition, here, the cab drivers who can not get a bank account for their credit card terminal deposits use a smart card from one of the Cheque cashing joints, here.

What I did for all of this is simply go to a bank and set up an account just for the purpose of this. I keep a minimum balance to cover any processor fee withdrawals and keep away bank fees.

It can be done. Check with the local provider for more and better information.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

You can use a bluebird debit card account to make direct deposits into. Bluebird is an American Express product which is available at Wal-Mart. It costs $5 for the kit and after that there are absolutely no fees. You can also make a deposit to your bluebird account at any wal-mart cash register. It's a great option.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You can use a bluebird debit card account to make direct deposits into. Bluebird is an American Express product which is available at Wal-Mart. It costs $5 for the kit and after that there are absolutely no fees. You can also make a deposit to your bluebird account at any wal-mart cash register. It's a great option.


*WARNING!*

*Bluebird is a American Express Prepaid Credit Card, Not a Debit Card*

*The card i posted is a American Express Prepaid Debit Card,*

*i will not hold your hands on this issus, Go Google ..*


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't see anywhere that refers to Bluebird as a credit card. However it is did, it would not be a bad thing since credit cards have more protection than debit cards.
You can do a lot of things with a bluebird account. You can even have your tax refund deposited into it.

Here are the FAQ's on bluebird:

https://www.bluebird.com/faqs


----------

